# In desperate need of a PG.......



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

If we don't go after Jamal Crawford and prefer to save our money for the next years, this is what I think the Bobcats should consider:

Take on one veteran PG, who can run the team while we take on two young cheap players who have potential for a spot in the league.

Veteran PG's:
*Kenny Anderson: * Didn't like sitting the bench in Indy, will likely start for Bobcats, but would he want to really play for an expansion team?
*Travis Best* Can fill the gap, good playmaker and knows the NBA game.
*Lindsey Hunter* From the Champion Detroit Pistons, played exceptionally well for them, could bring his play to Charlotte.
*Damon Jones* Started for the Bucks, but now that they have TJ Ford, will likely come off the bench, unless he decides to take a chance on the Bobcats.
Young PG's:
*Jason Hart* Young PG with potential, definetly has learned a thing or two from Tony Parker.
*Maurice Williams* Quick player, in Utah he was stuck behind a barrage of PG's, in Charlotte would have his chance to shine.


Best Case Scenario:
If we do take Jamal, Our PG position could look like this

PG: Jamal Crawford/Travis Best/Damon Jones

What it will likely end up looking like:
PG: Damon Jones/Jason Hart/Maurice Williams
If Bernie decides to save his money, (which is highly likely) and decides to save his money until they have the original salary like all other teams, there is a good chance the PG spot will look identical to this.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree with you in saying that the Bobcats will take on a veteran PG and a couple young PGs along with that. I really doubt that JC would go to the Bobcats. I mean I'd love him on the team, but I don't think Charlotte will shell out the money for him.

I was just thinking about it and wouldn't it have been great if the Bobcats did acquire Jameer Nelson from the Nuggets? That would mean having the 2 top college players to start your franchise with. Okafor and Nelson would've been awesome, but too bad now...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I agree with you in saying that the Bobcats will take on a veteran PG and a couple young PGs along with that. I really doubt that JC would go to the Bobcats. I mean I'd love him on the team, but I don't think Charlotte will shell out the money for him.
> 
> I was just thinking about it and wouldn't it have been great if the Bobcats did acquire Jameer Nelson from the Nuggets? That would mean having the 2 top college players to start your franchise with. Okafor and Nelson would've been awesome, but too bad now...


Rumors were that Charlotte did offer either or one of the two future 1st round draft picks for Jameer, but Orlando offered there pick and I guess Denver chose them instead


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Rumors were that Charlotte did offer either or one of the two future 1st round draft picks for Jameer, but Orlando offered there pick and I guess Denver chose them instead


Why would Denver choose the Magic's future first round pick over an expansion team's pick?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well the pick was Cleveland's, not Charlotte's, the one they got for Pavlovic. I think the Clev. pick is protected to some extent, while the Magic's isn't


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

PG suggestion... Ed Cota fresh from taking his team to the EURO league final four.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mateer</b>!
> PG suggestion... Ed Cota fresh from taking his team to the EURO league final four.


I like Cota. He's perfect. The fans would love him because he's a NC favorite.

Ed Cota
Gerald Wallace
BRob
Marcus Fizer
Emeka Okafor

This would be a good lineup.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Cota. He's perfect. The fans would love him because he's a NC favorite.
> ...


Whoa whoa Cota is good, but he will not start for us. Neither will B Rob. Kapono will prob start at SF Something like this is more likely:

C: J.White
PF Okafor
SF Kapono
SG G.Wallace
PG D.Jones


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa Cota is good, but he will not start for us. Neither will B Rob. Kapono will prob start at SF Something like this is more likely:
> ...


That's a decent lineup. They would be exciting to watch.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa Cota is good, but he will not start for us. Neither will B Rob. Kapono will prob start at SF Something like this is more likely:
> ...


Yes please take Jones so the Bucks don't try to re-sign him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would think BRob would start at SF just like Mike Curry did with the Pistons last year. You put him out there to start a defense pace at SF and then if he can't score you switch him and Kapono in and out for each other. Might cause a few matchup probelms if it's done right.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I would love to see Ed Cota on the Bobcats he is one of my favorite players of all-time.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm sure they will be giving a lot of guys a chance at PG. Probally a Ed Cota or Mateen Cleaves. I doubt they will get there hands on a vetern PG but they need to develop anyway. If they can't find a PG they will lose a lot and they will be able to get one in the draft.


----------

